
When a business should not follow Steve Jobs’s advice - burntrelish1273
https://qz.com/1049942
======
cocktailpeanuts
“Looking back, we were probably guilty of some ‘Jobsian’ thinking, convinced
that people don’t know what they want until you show it to them,” and confused
the enthusiasm its employees had for the new devices with their wider appeal,
Smith wrote.

This is a mistake 99% of the failed founders make, you're no special.

You didn't fail because you had some "Jobsian" idea.

You failed because you failed. Don't blame it on Steve Jobs.

